# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Keith Thompson Art

## RobA

In my latest newsletter from tor.com there was an interesting map, a link to an article, and a pointer to the artist... Keith Thompson.

Namely - a steampunk caricature map of Europe in 1914

-Rob A>

----------


## Ascension

Whoa.  I've got some old caricature maps from the 40's but this is sweeeet.

----------


## Sapiento

Thompson's work is fascinatíng. His bio-tech designs are sometimes really scary.

----------


## Steel General

That is so cool!

----------


## Ostar

Brilliant !

----------


## ravells

You can see where Adidas got their idea from with their caricature map for Euro 2008

----------


## torstan

That is a very cool map indeed. Thanks for posting it.

----------

